# How to spray a top knot?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Are there any pictures of videos of someone spraying up a dog for show ?

I found one on youtube a long time ago but the lady did not explain anything and it was not a long video.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like to know about this soon. Also how do you find out about shows coming near you. I would like to go and take my bathers as well.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I like http://www.onofrio.com/execpgm/index?index=PL and there is http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/showCal.htm. They also should be listed somewhere on the AKC site.http://akc.org


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I would like to learn how to spray a top knot, I've tried but obviously I'm not doing it right. It's forbidden here (sort of, some spray despite ban) but I still want to know how  . Videos?


----------

